# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  بسم الله توكلت على الله ولا حول ولاقوه الا بالله تقديم مباراه المريخ والهلال الدورى الممتاز

## احمر مكة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
احمر مازمبي كما يحلو لكم 
هو رجل الصعااااااااب تصدي للمهمه 
بكل قوه وهمه المريخ السوداني مع الجلافيط
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المريخ السوداني نادي رياضي ,من أعرق واشهر الأندية الرياضية  بالسودان, والأكثر فوزا بالبطولات المحلية حتى الآن.و يرجع تأريخ تأسيس  النادي إلى الرابع عشر من نوفمبر عام 1927م وقد كان في بداياته يحمل اسم (المسالمة) الذي تأسس عام 1908م أحد أحياء مدينة امدرمان العريقة قبل أن يتحول اسمه إلي المريخ تيمنا بالكوكب السماوي.

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*سجل بطولات المريخ
البطولات الخارجية
كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية
1989كأس شرق ووسط أفريقيا (سيكافا) (مرتين) 
1986، 1994

 البطولات المحلية
الدوري السوداني (17 مرة) 
1970 1971، 1972، 1973، 1975، 1977، 1978، 1982، 1985، 1990، 1993، 1997، 2000، 2001، 2002، 2008 ,2011


كأس السودان (20 مرة) "رقم قياسي" 
1962، 1970، 1971، 1972، 1974، 1983، 1984، 1985، 1986، 1988، 1991، 1993، 1994، 1996، 2001، 2005، 2006، 2007، 2008، 2010


دوري الخرطوم (17 مرة)"رقم قياسي" 
1953 - 1954، 1955 - 1956، 1961 - 1962، 1965 - 1966، 1967 - 1968،  1971 - 1972، 1972 - 1973, 1978 - 1979، 1980 - 1981، 1982 - 1983، 1984 -  1985، 1985 - 1986، 1990 - 1991، 1991 - 1992، 1992 - 1993، 1995 - 1996،  1996 - 1997


درع الانقاذ (6 مرات) 
2000، 2001، 2002، 2004، 2005، 2006

بطولات أخرى

كأس البلدية عام 1934

كأس جوبا عام 1977

كاس دبي الذهبي عام 1987

بطولة الصداقة الدولية عام 1993 
شارك فيها الهلال ومنتخب ارتريا ومنتخب اثيوبيا بجانب المريخ


كأس الشارقة عام 1999

كأس الوصل عام 1999

كأس سد مروي عام 2009
يبلغ إجمالي عدد بطولات فريق المريخ 119 بطولة محلية كرقم قياسي بين كل اندية السودان !!

كما فاز المريخ بمعظم كؤوس المناسبات منها على سبيل المثال: كأس افتتاح استاد الخرطوموكأس افتتكاوندا، كأس الرئيس عبد الناصر، كأس الدوق هرر، كأس الرئيس بوكاسا، كأس الصداقة الكورية، كأس الاستفتاء، كأس الرئيس العراقي، كأس المجهود الحربي.



*

----------


## طارق حامد

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الله يستر
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*والله يا احمر مكة اقناع عديل 


بالجنبة 
اديناك الضوء الاخضر لنقل كواليس ضرب الجلافيط 
*

----------


## كته

*اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف خلق الله
اللهم انصرنا بجاه المصطفى 
عليه افضل الصلاه والتسليم
*

----------


## كته

*المكان 
استاد المريخ
الزمان
الساعه 
الثامنه 
بتوقيت السودان
القنوات الناقله
الفضائيه السودان +النيلين اسبورت
اذاعه امدرمان +الرياضيه104
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*آآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين
البوست ده للدعاء يا شيخ كته ؟؟؟


*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*بركاااااااااااااااااااتك يا شيخ كته
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*http://merrikhabonline.net/showthrea...t=31557&page=2
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*واصل يا أحمر وخليك من ناس شيخ طارق و أباتى ديل !!!
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

آآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين
البوست ده للدعاء يا شيخ كته ؟؟؟










ده بوست المباراه
وشامل 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					


ده بوست المباراه
وشامل 



كان كدى نسق مع أحمر مكه لأنو هو برضو فاتح بوست !!
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بالتوفيق للزعيم وبركاتك يا شيخ كتة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يارب نصرك 
*

----------


## يوسف ابوزيد

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم فوق كل أرض وتحت كل سماء يا قادر يكريم 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

كان كدى نسق مع أحمر مكه لأنو هو برضو فاتح بوست !!







انا بستاذن منو
الحاله واحده
*

----------


## مرهف

*بالتوفيق لسودان المريخ
منصورين يارب
...
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*لا إله إلا الله إن الله سيبطله (كجور الجلافيط)
لا إله إلا الله ولاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
منصورين بإذن الله
ربنا ينصر المريخ
*

----------


## يوسف ابوزيد

*اللهم أنصر الزعييييم نصراً مؤزراً علي الجلافيط 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					


انا بستاذن منو
الحاله واحده



انا خلف شيخ كته 
خلاص اتنازلت ليك
                        	*

----------


## كته

*والله البوست ده
بشريات النصر ظاهره فيهو
فى وجوه نايره

انصرنا يارب 
وفرحنا
بحق هذه القلوب الطيبه
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تنازلت للشيخ عبدالسلام دا لو كان اي زول ما بتنازل ليهو 
بس انت انا اتنازلت ليك واتصلت علي مرهف عشان يقوم باللازم 


*

----------


## مرهف

*حاولت اخلي بوست شيخنا كتة اول وبعديو بوست احمر مازيمبي
:hghkl:
بس ما جا زي ما عاوز يا شيخ كتة

...
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

حاولت اخلي بوست شيخنا كتة اول وبعديو بوست احمر مازيمبي
:hghkl:
بس ما جا زي ما عاوز يا شيخ كتة

...










الحاله واحده يامرهف
ربنا ينصرنا وده الاهم
مامهم من فتح البوست
المهم ربنا ينصرنا
وكلنا اخوان
وبجاه المحبه البيناتنا ربنا ينصرنا
*

----------


## أبومحمد

*فأل الخير 
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

تنازلت للشيخ عبدالسلام دا لو كان اي زول ما بتنازل ليهو 
بس انت انا اتنازلت ليك واتصلت علي مرهف عشان يقوم باللازم 










برضو يابدره
زى مانا بقدرك وبحترمك
واجب علينا احترام الاعضاء
وماتزعل منى
الجزئيه دى ماشبهك
مادايرين نفرق مع بعض
انا داير التلاحم
كلنا اخوه
وانت اخونا الكبير







وبكره بنغلب 
رجاله او حسنه
خليها على






انت داير شنو غير تغلب 
ناس ديييييلك
*

----------


## كته

*بس طلب واحد
الكوره
الساعه
تمانيه
انا بكون فى الجامع
صلاه العشاء
الساعه
تمانيه وتلت
مابقدر اتابع البوست
بجى بعد صلاه العشاء
ويابركه الله القاها اتنين لينا
المهم
اى زول يتابع البوست
اكان كسلاوى
او مرتضى
او سامرين
او او او او
لحدى مااجى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بركة اللحقك شيخ كته يااحمر مكه
كان جبت خبرنا

بركة الجيت بركة الجيت     ياشيخ كته يابسكويت

*

----------


## كته

*فوووووووووووووووووووووق
للصباح






اللهم انصرنا وفرحنا
يارب يارب يارب
دعوتك
وانت عالم 
مادعوتك به
اطلب منك النصر
وفرحنا 
وانت تعلم 
بحق
كهيعص
وبحق
ابجد
وبحق
سرك المجعول بين الكاف والنون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

برضو يابدره
زى مانا بقدرك وبحترمك
واجب علينا احترام الاعضاء
وماتزعل منى
الجزئيه دى ماشبهك
مادايرين نفرق مع بعض
انا داير التلاحم
كلنا اخوه
وانت اخونا الكبير







وبكره بنغلب 
رجاله او حسنه
خليها على






انت داير شنو غير تغلب 
ناس ديييييلك



عشان روحك الصفوية العالية االراقية دي ياشيخ كته حننتصر باذن الله تعالى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

فوووووووووووووووووووووق
للصباح






اللهم انصرنا وفرحنا
يارب يارب يارب
دعوتك
وانت عالم 
مادعوتك به
اطلب منك النصر
وفرحنا 
وانت تعلم 
بحق
كهيعص
وبحق
ابجد
وبحق
سرك المكنون
بين الكاف والنون




  فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
فوق فوق بوست شيخ كته فوق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 


*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*صغر شعار الجلافيط ده أعوذ بالله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شدوا حيلكم وجيبو لينا النصر يااسود


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صفوة حطب النار بكره يومكم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياملك جهز الفرص



خلي القاتل البارد يكتل الجماعه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وانتو ظبطو التكتيك وخلوها نار منقد تشوي الخصوم 


*

----------


## najma

*بالتوفيق يا رب .......... الخوف حااااااااصل والسهر ملازمنا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بالتوفيق للمريخ 
فالمباراة مهمة للغاية ولا تحتمل الخسارة 
وكذلك التعادل يباعد بين المريخ وبطولة الممتاز 
اعتقد بان هذه المباراة ستكون هادئة وعلى غير العادة 
دعواتنا للمريخ بالفوز وحصد النقاط اللثلاثة باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## sudanese wargoo

*اللهم نصرك المبين بحق اسمك المبين للزعيم وننوم اليوم هانئين
*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم فوق كل أرض وتحت كل سماء 
*

----------


## zalnoon

*منصورييييييييييييييييين باذن الله...
ياشيخ كته انقل معاااك .............
اخوك الايام دي فيو بركات الحج....
امسك فيني قوي.....

*

----------


## ناصر صلاح الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

بس طلب واحد
الكوره
الساعه
تمانيه
انا بكون فى الجامع
صلاه العشاء
الساعه
تمانيه وتلت
مابقدر اتابع البوست
بجى بعد صلاه العشاء
ويابركه الله القاها اتنين لينا
المهم
اى زول يتابع البوست
اكان كسلاوى
او مرتضى
او سامرين
او او او او
لحدى مااجى



هسة يا شيخ كته الصلاة دي مادايرة ليها خشوع وتركيز تجيبهم من وين وبالك في الكورة 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*بسم الله والله اكبر منصورين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المباراة    2\  صفر    بأذن  الله   تعالى   كليتشى   والباشا    منتصرين   بأذن  الواحد   الأحد
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*انشاء الله النصر للمريخ اليوم
علي فريق الهلال
ونصر باذن الله 
اللهم نصرك يارب
*

----------


## kramahmad

*جهزوا لينا الرابط يا شباب والله لولا الدوام مابنحضر المباراه في النت
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

*الرجفة حاصله .. يا رب نضرب الهلال الليلة ضرباً مبرحاً 
*

----------


## ابو مسل

*اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ

آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## الدسكو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مسهل
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* اللهم انصر المريخ  , اللهم أنصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## khalid tawfig

*اللهم يا كريم انصر الزعيم

*

----------


## سانتو

*خطا لمريخ
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*لا باس حتى الان
كلتشى يضيع الكورة
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*المزيع يقول انه يريد ان يحسم بدرى
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*هو مين الفاضل ابو شنب
                        	*

----------


## khalid tawfig

*اللهم يا كريم انصر الزعيم

*

----------


## سانتو

*الله يستر نجم على الارض
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*مخالفة مع كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*3ركنيات للمريخ دون مقابل
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الهلال مضغوط
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*جينارو يتصدى
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابو مسل

*عجب يا عجب
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## سانتو

*المزيع من الرجفة قال الدقيقة 34
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمدلله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابو مسل

*يا سلام يا باشا
*

----------


## سانتو

*الله معاك يامريخ
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا رب نستقل هذه الفرص
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*دا شنو البعمل فيه التلفذيون دا
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*قطعوا الكورة
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الحااااااصل شنو
*

----------


## سانتو

*الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الجديد شنو ياجماعه الاذاعه بتقول شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*افتونا
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله شكل المريخ جميل 
ونتمنى ان تتواصل هذة الروح
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*من الباشا معكوسة
                        	*

----------


## khalid tawfig

*المخرج ده هلالابي ولا شنو؟

*

----------


## سانتو

*ركنية خامسة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*رمضان عجب يضيع انفراد
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*عووووووووووووووووووووك الاخبار شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*تماس للهلال لى سيف
                        	*

----------


## khalid tawfig

*حرااااااااااااااااااااام يا ناس التلفزيون دي اجمل كورة هلال مريخ انا اتابعها في حياتي ... المريخ لاب بي مزاج عالي جداً شكراً ريكو شكراً لكل اللاعبين
*

----------


## سانتو

*ومخالفة من بكرى مع الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*عودة البث
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*ركنية للهلال
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*خليفة بديل لفداسى
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب الكون يالله
التانى
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الهلال بدا يترتب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يامالك الملك
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*ليما على الارض
الدقيقة 37
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اسوء لاعبى المريخ نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*انشاء الله يارب النصر للمريخ
نصرك وفوزك للمريخ اليوم يارب علي الهلال
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

اسوء لاعبى المريخ نجم الدين



ياراجل !
بالعكس حسب رؤيتي اراه يؤدي باجادة ممتازة جدا جدا
...
*

----------


## سانتو

*زعيم زعيم
هى نااات الجموهور
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة40 واستحواذ المريخ  افضل
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الحضرى يخرج كرة خطرة
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*مخالفة مع عجب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هجمة خطرة للهلال ودربكة دفاعية انقذها الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*المريخ بدأ ينكمش وهذا ليس في صالحه
...
*

----------


## سانتو

*جميلة من ليما
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*رابط جلفوطي لمشاهدة المباراة
http://www.alhilal-alsudany.tv/ch-2.html
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة43 وتقدم المريخ بهدف
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الحكم يتقاضى عن لمسة يد
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مجهود كبير من الباشا
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب
التانى
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*مخالفة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*خطرة مرت من المهاجمين
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة45
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الحضرى مؤلم
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*الحصرى ياجامد
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*تسسل واضح يتقاضى عنه
الراية
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*نهاية الشوط الاول بهدف رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ابو شنب الكلب والله اني اراه يبحث للهلال عن التعادل
تسلل واضح جدا لم يحسبه 
لطف الله وعنايته حرمت ابو شنب وفريقه من التعادل
..
اللهم لا توفق ابو شنب يارب ولا تبارك له ولا به
...
*

----------


## سانتو

*1- 0
للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو مسل

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم الزعيم بهدف رمضان عجب
*

----------


## سانتو

*ابو الهول نقلوه الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اخاف ان يدخل ريكاردو الشوط الثاني بخطة دفاعية بحتة 
مع الاعتماد علي المرتدات
ظنا منه ان ذلك سيحافظ علي النتيجة
..
لو فعل ذلك يكون اغبي مدرب ويكون حرم اللاعبين من فوز تاريخي 
ارجو ان يحرر اللاعبين ويلعب كرة مفتوحة 
وان يركز علي الوسط
...
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الحمد لله بس قرطو على كدة يا ريكو
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اخاف ان يدخل ريكاردو الشوط الثاني بخطة دفاعية بحتة 
مع الاعتماد علي المرتدات
ظنا منه ان ذلك سيحافظ علي النتيجة
..
لو فعل ذلك يكون اغبي مدرب ويكون حرم اللاعبين من فوز تاريخي 
ارجو ان يحرر اللاعبين ويلعب كرة مفتوحة 
وان يركز علي الوسط
...








مشكلتنا كلها مع ريكاردو ده
زول بغطس حجرنا غيرو ماف
*

----------


## kramahmad

*تركيز شويه امام المرمي انشاء الله نجيب التاني والتالت
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*هذه المباراة ليست مباراة فيصل عجب
ارجو ان ينتبه لذلك ريكاردو
..اللعب بثلاثة مهاجمين يؤمن النتيجة اكثر 
ويمنح المريخ التفوق وفوز تاريخي ان شاء الله
بناء الهجمة من العمق اجدي من الاطراف 
وذلك لتميز جينارو في التقاط الكرات
..
يارب وفق سودان المريخ
...
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سانتو
					

ابو الهول نقلوه الخرطوم







يكون قاصدين ليما
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*بس ورونى انتو بتعاينو وتكتبو كيف 
بصراحه نخن اتجاه واحد يا كوره يا منبر 
حيرتونا
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ريكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااردو اسمعنا ياخ 
ما تطمبجها عليك الله
ياناس كلموه يلعب بثلاثة مهاجمين
...
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ريكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااردو اسمعنا ياخ 
ما تطمبجها عليك الله
ياناس كلموه يلعب بثلاثة مهاجمين
...



يا مدير لو كنت قاصد سكواها 
لا لا لا
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*ياريكو ....
حرك واملأ النص ....
واضغط علي دفاع الهلال....
ما تديهم نفس في النص بتندم....

*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر كجول
					

يا مدير لو كنت قاصد سكواها 
لا لا لا



هذه مباراته التي سيعود فيها ان شاء الله
اضمن له هدفين ان تم اشراكه باذن الله
...
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ريكاردو جبان ما بيلعب بثلاثة مهاجمين ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذوالنون بدر
					

ياريكو ....
حرك واملأ النص ....
واضغط علي دفاع الهلال....
ما تديهم نفس في النص بتندم....




:ANSmile24:
...
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*كمال حامد ده انا كرهتو خلاص 
عامل فيها محايد
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ريكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااردو اسمعنا ياخ 
ما تطمبجها عليك الله
ياناس كلموه يلعب بثلاثة مهاجمين
...



مشرفنا الليله يا ريس !!
منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اللهم ثبت اقدام لاعبى المريخ يا كريم يا رزاق
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*للمحافظه علي التقدم وزياده الهدف...
الضغط الضغط علي الدفاع .....
ووقوف لاعب قدام مساوي.....
شفتو عجب كان واقف كيف....؟؟؟

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*امين ذكى من الله خلقو ماسوره 
صوتو العاتى ده
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اللهم ثبت قلوب كل الرجافات
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مشرفنا الليله يا ريس !!
منتصرين باذن الله



الله يشرف قدرك ويشرف قدر سودان المريخ
منتصرين باذن الله ان تفهم ريكاردو الوضع جيدا
...
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زين العابدين عبدالله
					

اللهم ثبت قلوب كل الرجافات



امييييييييييييييييين وانا اولهم
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

:ANSmile24:
...



باذن الله لو ملينا  النص ...
بنغلب ...الحمام الراقد رز....
بس مانديهم فرصه يتماسكو...ابـــــــــدا ياريس...

*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زين العابدين عبدالله
					

اللهم ثبت اقدام لاعبى المريخ يا كريم يا رزاق




اللهم امين اللهم امين اللهم امين
يازين العابدين
*

----------


## كته

*يارب ياذو الجلال والاكرام
ادعوك واتوسل اليك
ان تنصرنا نصرا كبيرا مستحقا
*

----------


## zalnoon

*ريكو مفروض ما يعمل اي تغيير...
ويبدأ الشوط التاني مهاجم ...
لا للدفاع ...من البدايه...
حتي تهتز ثقتهم اكثر واكثر...

*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*مريخ السودان والله يا ريس رجعتنا لزمن سمح 
لما قامت الدنيا وقعدت الجلافيط كانو بقواو دى عدم ديمقراطيه
زمان
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ديل مجارمه
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*واى واى ما دايرين 
الله يدمر الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*الصهاينه كسرو الكراسي في الجهه الشماليه......
الروووووووووووووووب...
*

----------


## kramahmad

*وين جماعتنا ديل
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الله ينعل ابو الجلافيط لابو الكلب 
والدوله تحميهم وقارورتهم
ما ندخلو العساكر
خلو يدقوهم ويطردوهم من الميدان
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحاصل شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*الكوره ماح تم ...
دا بلطجيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه.....
يعني الناس دي تتغلب وتمرق ساي مافي...

*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*ماذا يجرى بالاستاد افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*وين دورية الكجر
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*جاتني رساله من صاحبي اماراتي...
قال لي والله عيبه....

*

----------


## كته

*يارب انصرنا ودمرهم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ياريكاردو  الله يهديك
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب يالله ياحى ياقيوم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*تمنيت لو ان هيثم الرشيد كان يلعب اليوم
...
*

----------


## كته

*انصرنا يارب
بحق نيتنا الطاهره الطيبه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقبقة55 تبادل الهجمات بيبن الفريقين
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب ياواحد يااحد
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يارب قون تانى لينا
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*باص جميل من كلتشى لرمضان وانفرد لكنه يضيعها
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله كرة جميله من المريخ حتى الان الدقيقة60
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالله يالله يالله
توسلت اليك
                        	*

----------


## abu basil

*salam ya moatasim what the score now
                        	*

----------


## كته

*والله ماعندنا مدرب بى تعريفه
                        	*

----------


## abu basil

*ya shaikh kita  another gaon ya rab
                        	*

----------


## abu basil

*if am the coach i see aljalafeet right now 3 strikers and wargo and ajab but ya lateef ya rab
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تراجع مريخى الدقيقة 64
                        	*

----------


## كته

*عندى كلام عن المدرب  بعد الكوره
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*باسكال واعى وممتاز جداً
                        	*

----------


## abu basil

*i dont see any reason elmerrikh go on deffending its a chance to beat aljalafeet at least 4 by now
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الشغيل يستعد للدخول
                        	*

----------


## كته

*اللهم سخر اقدام لعبيتنا
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خروج الباشا ودخول الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اقسم بالله ريكاردو عبارة عن بغل برجلين اثنين
...
*

----------


## كته

*انا حارسا
مافى عوجه
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحضرى ينقذ كرة من خط المرمى
                        	*

----------


## كته

*لاكن ريكاردو كعب وكعب شديد
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ضربة ثابة على راس 18 ينقذها الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اقسم بالله ريكاردو عبارة عن بغل برجلين اثنين
...




بجيك يامرهف
مابتجينا عوجه
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ريكاردو منح الجلافيط الثقة وجعلهم ينظمون صفوفهم
الله يشل يديك يا راكوبة
...
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ريكاردو يسوقنا الى الطريق الخطاء 
تراجع ولعب دفاعى وهجوم هلالى كثيف
                        	*

----------


## كته

*لو بقو شنو
مابقدرو الوهم ديل
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحضرى ينقذ هدف هلالى اخر مؤكد
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحضرى ينقذ كرة داخل خط6
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*غايتو الله يصبرنا بس
تجينا مجنحة راكوبة يفكها تطير
...
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة75
                        	*

----------


## كته

*اخر الدقائق
المريخ
بيقلب الطاوله
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*6ركنيات للهليل فى الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ريكاردو لايشبه المريخ يخفق فى شوط المدربين
                        	*

----------


## abu basil

*still if am a coach  i will never give aljalafeet a chance to attack i will always keep them at back seat but we dont give a chance i feel its a chance to beat aljalafeet at least 4 zero
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*خروج رمضان ودخول سكواها
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يبارب
اعميهم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة 80
                        	*

----------


## كته

*بارب احفظى ماعليك
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*7ركنيات لهليل
                        	*

----------


## كته

*احفظنا يارب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اقسم بالله العظيم لو كنت املك قرار بنادي المريخ
لما اصبح ريكاردو بالخرطوم
بلا يخمو ويخم اهل الذين يفرضونه علينا
...
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هدف للهليل فى الدقيقة 84
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة88
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ذكر قبل قليل بان ريكاردو يسوقنا الى الطريق الخطاء
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الله 
يلعن ريكاردو
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ريكاردو يساعد الهليل بالتراجع الدفاعى واخراج الباشا
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الدقيقة92 وركنية للمريخ وتمر
                        	*

----------


## كته

*درون ماينفع معانا
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*لو ريكاردو ده استمر مدرب للمريخ يبقى نحن ما رجال
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*اللهم لا أعتراض فى حكمك
*

----------


## كته

*قدر الله
وماشاء فعل
*

----------


## كته

*عشان الله
نتحمل
ومافى عوجه تب
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرض !!!
*

----------


## كته

*وتانى وحات الله
مافتح لى بوست
فيهو ريكاردو
او احمر مكه
*

----------


## najma

*معقول نكون مسيطرين الشوط الاول كله ويجي المدرب يعمل فينا كدا الشوط التاني اللهم صبرك
                        	*

----------

